# Dell Inspiron 1100 touchpad



## ReAX222 (May 6, 2011)

I've searched and tried to work it out, but here's the problem.  I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 and am installing 8.2.  The touchpad should use the psm driver, but it's not getting installed.  I checked the /dev/ and it's not listed and I haven't read of a way to add it to the directory. If it's not detected in boot, how do you add drivers/devices?


----------



## Imanol (May 10, 2011)

Can you please post the touchpad model? (synaptics, Alps, whatever). Also, post your rc.conf (entries regarding hald and dbus (if applicable) and moused), and try a USB mouse (just to see if it's a syscons/moused issue, rather than a driver-related one).


----------

